# Delph Farm contact details / livery in Warrington



## Araboo27 (8 June 2015)

Hi all, totally my fault but in a bit of a sticky situation - new horse due to be collected on Friday and the stable I thought was reserved for him is no longer available. 

I'm going to have a ring round tomorrow but does anyone know of yard with availability? Ideally two stables so I don't have to travel between yards. 

Warrington/Penketh side would be best, even Widnes....kind of desperate but the closer to home the better! 

Oh and delph - does anyone have a contact number for them please??

Thanks


----------



## LAURAWARD (11 June 2015)

Bold Heath are building new stables on their DIY side  not sure if they have been taken yet xx


----------

